# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  RAC Intellibus, electric shuttle self-driving bus, The Royal Automobile Club of WA Inc., Wellington Street, West Perth, Western Australia, Australia

## Airicist

Contributors:

The Royal Automobile Club of WA Inc.

NAVYA

Home page - rac.com.au/about-rac/advocating-change/initiatives/intellibus

----------


## Airicist

Article "Get on board: Australia has just launched its first driverless bus"

by Ariel Bogle
August 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Australia's first self-driving buses to begin tests in Perth"
Fully electric bus will be trialled with public for a year before being considered for wider deployment.

by Owen Hughes
September 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Eye Witness News Perth - RAC Intellibus

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> TV Report broadcasted by Ten Eyewitness News Perth about the RAC Intellibus™ operating in Perth and developed by NAVYA

----------


## Airicist

The Hon. Paul Fletcher MP rides the RAC Intellibus

Published on May 17, 2017




> RAC was very excited to welcome the Hon. Paul Fletcher MP, Federal Minister for Urban Infrastructure, on to our driverless RAC Intellibus

----------


## Airicist

RAC Intellibus imagine the possibilities

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> We took some special guests form a local primary school for a ride on the RAC intellibus … here’s what they had to say.

----------


## Airicist

One small step: Introducing the RAC Intellibus

Published on Jul 11, 2017




> We've made the impossible possible. Small steps taking giant leaps. Introducing the RAC Intellibus

----------


## Airicist

The Hon. Darren Chester takes a ride on Australia's first driverless bus

Published on Aug 2, 2017




> The Federal Minister for Infrastructure and Transport visits the RAC Intellibus. Launched in August 2016, this is Australia’s first driverless shuttle bus.

----------


## Airicist

RAC Intellibus® says Thank You

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> We always knew Western Australians were a warm, welcoming bunch. So thanks everyone, for making our little driverless bus feel right at home.

----------

